# مساعدة يا إخوان بشأن فيلا الشلال



## إفتح يا سمسم (24 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله 

أرجو المساعدة من عنده مسقط لبيت الشلال (فرانك لويد رايت) ألا يبخل علينا 

عندي بعض الصور لهذه الفيلا ولاكني أريد المسقط الرأسي لعمل مجسم لهذه الفيلا 

رجاءً في أقرب وقت ممكن

وشكراً 
:80: 
إفتح يا سمسم


----------



## إفتح يا سمسم (24 أبريل 2006)

تقدر تساعد يا سامادا


----------



## sammada (24 أبريل 2006)

عندي ما تريده لكن مش عارف اعمل upload


----------



## mohamed aseer (24 أبريل 2006)

http://www.delmars.com/wright/flw8-8.htm


----------



## mohamed aseer (24 أبريل 2006)

http://www.koutayba.com/flw/architectural/fallingwater-floorplans.html















​


----------



## mohamed aseer (24 أبريل 2006)

http://www.pbs.org/flw/buildings/fallingwater/fallingwater_drawings.html
كان نفسى الاقى بلانات اكبر شويه ، خصوصا انى بحب الفيلا ديه جداااااااااااا
بس سامحنى مش لاقى اكبر من كده




​


----------



## mohamed aseer (24 أبريل 2006)

بالنسبه للاخ سامادا لو عندك صور رسومات معماريه للفيلا 
ضع كل ماعندك بخصوصها فى فولدر واحد و اضغط الفولدر ليصبح ملف واحد مضغوط ثم قم بالاتى


تقوم برفع الملف كامل على اى موقع لرفع الملفات
و ترسل فى ردك لينك التحميل للملف من على الموقع

بالنسبه لكيفيه الرفع
ادخل على موقع و ليكن مثلا
http://www.uploading.com/
و هتلاقى فى الصفحه من فوق كلمه browse اضغط عليها و اختار الملف اللى انت عايز ترفعه و الموقع هايقوم برفعه من على جهازك
و بعد ما يتم الرفع كاملا للملف
هايظهرلك تحت فى نص الصفحه تقريبا كلمه

*Your Download-Link

:*و تحتها اللينك اللى تضغط عليه يقوم بتحميل الملف على الجهاز
كل ما عليك بعد رفع الملف انك تضغط على اللينك ده و تشوفه شغال و لا لا عن طريق انك تنزل الملف مره تانيه
طبعا مش كله شوف بس التنزيل للملف ممكن ولا لا
و بعد كده تاخد نسخه من اسم اللينك اللى الموقع ادهاولك للتنزيل
و تحطه فى ردك
و شكرا لمجهودك


----------



## إفتح يا سمسم (25 أبريل 2006)

تسلم إيديك يا أخوي محمد مش عارف كيف أشكرك 

بالمناسبة أنا طلبت المسقط عشان بدي أعمل مجسم لهذه الفيلا في جامعة صنعاء في اليمن


----------



## mohamed aseer (25 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم
اتمنى اخى الكريم ان تفيدك تلك الصور و اتمنى ان تقدم ماكيت رائع
و ماتبخلش علينا بصور ليه تبعتهالنا فى المنتدى عشان نعرف زمايلنا فى اليمن عاملين ايه و شغلهم عامل ازاى؟
غير انى بحب اوى الفيلا ديه و اتمنى اشوفلها ماكيت جامد بقى
ربنا يوفقك باذن الله


----------



## إفتح يا سمسم (27 أبريل 2006)

ولا يهمك إنشاء الله سوف أقوم بتصوير العمل حال ما ينتهي وأرسلوا للإخوان عشان يطلعوا عليه بس إنشاء الله يكون الشغل مشرف


----------



## م.نهيل (12 أكتوبر 2006)

جد مشكوريين كتير ويعطيكم الف عافية
اذا ممكن تزودونا بنفس الصور لفف اخرى مشهورة عالميا متل فيلا سافوي وفيلا كابرا

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## mohamed aseer (12 أكتوبر 2006)

*Villa Capra*

http://online.caup.washington.edu/c....gallery/source/villa_capra__aerial_view.html




فيلا كاردينال كابرا مخصصه للاحداث الاجتماعيه ، و تقع فى قمه تل و تتمتع بمناظر فى كل الاتجاهات
http://online.caup.washington.edu/c...allery/source/villa_capra__plan_and_sect.html
يتميز التصميم بالتماثل حول محورين متعامدين يتقاطعان فى مركزها ذو الشكل المربع الذى يعلوه قبه ، و تقع الخدمات بالمستوى السفلىhttp://online.caup.washington.edu/c...5.gallery/source/villa_capra__entry_view.html
المدخل يتميز باطار مكون من مبنين منخفضى الارتفاع لتأكيده
http://online.caup.washington.edu/c...allery/source/villa_capra__view_of_lands.html

http://online.caup.washington.edu/c...cture15.gallery/source/villa_capra__view.html
تم التأكيد على الكتله المكعبه الاساسيه المكونه للبناء عن طريق المادخل المسقوفه الزخرفيه المتماثله و المتكرره على الاربع واجهات

http://online.caup.washington.edu/c...e15.gallery/source/villa_capra__interior.html

http://online.caup.washington.edu/c...cture15.gallery/source/villa_capra__dome.html


----------



## mohamed aseer (12 أكتوبر 2006)

*villa savoy*

ده رابط فيه بعض الصور عن فيلا سافوى
http://www.ad.ntust.edu.tw/grad/think/HOMEWORK/University/corbusier/a8913042/

و ده وقع فيه صور لوحات الرسومات التنفيذيه للفيلا للمساقط الافقيه ، و ملف dwf لها
http://www.michael-robinett.com/isis/savoy-1.htm

و ده موقع تانى فيه مجموعه من الصور للفيلا
http://www.archinfo.org.tw/building/txt/archi/2003/082201.htm

و ديه روابط من موقع تحتوى صور و لكن ذات resolution كبير هتاخد وقت معاكى شويه فى التحميل لو النت عندك بطئ شويه
http://www.365arch.com/monk_pedagogical/pratt_files/savoy_initial.jpg

http://www.365arch.com/monk_pedagogical/pratt_files/savoy_roof_terrace.jpg

http://www.365arch.com/monk_pedagogical/pratt_files/savoy_drawings.jpg

http://www.365arch.com/monk_pedagogical/pratt_files/savoy_images.jpg

ارجو ان اكون قد قدمت ما يفيد ، و للعلم البحث عبر النت سهل للغايه ، فقط ضع اسم ما تبحث عنه باللغه الانجليزيه فى اى موقع شهير للبحث مثل yaho او google و قم باختيار image اثناء بحثك ستجد العديد من المواقع التى تعطيك المعلومات التى تريدها


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (13 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا للاخ mohamed Aseer علي هذه المعلومات والرسومات المتميزة ، وحقيقة مجهود مشكور .


----------



## mohamed aseer (13 أكتوبر 2006)

عفوا اخى رضوان ، و اتمنى ان اقدم ما يفيد


----------



## م.نهيل (13 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جدا اخي محمد اسير على الموقع
بالتوفيق


----------



## mohamed aseer (14 أكتوبر 2006)

لا شكر على واجب ، بالتوفيق


----------



## عبدالله لصور (22 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورين

يعطيكم العافية


----------

